# [video] error actualizando dev-libs/DirectFB (resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos de este querido foro.

Bueno el caso es que después de instalar unos paquetes y actualizar (emerge -uDvN world) no consigo como actualizar  dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 

```
creating libdirectfb_sdlinput.la

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/primary.o .libs/sdl.o .libs/sdl_surface_pool.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7/lib/direct/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7/lib/fusion/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7/src/.libs ../../lib/direct/.libs/libdirect.so ../../lib/fusion/.libs/libfusion.so ../../src/.libs/libdirectfb.so /usr/lib64/libSDL.so -ldl -lpthread  -march=k8 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libdirectfb_sdl.so -o .libs/libdirectfb_sdl.so

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libdirectfb_sdl.a  primary.o sdl.o sdl_surface_pool.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libdirectfb_sdl.a

creating libdirectfb_sdl.la

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libcucul.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libcucul.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libdirectfb_sdlinput.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libcucul.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libcucul.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libdirectfb_sdlgraphics.la] Error 1

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libcucul.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libcucul.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libdirectfb_sdl.la] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7/systems/sdl'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7/systems'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/work/DirectFB-1.2.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2294:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:DirectFB-1.2.7:20090711-003620.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:DirectFB-1.2.7:20090711-003620.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7:

 * All video drivers will be built since you did not specify

 * via the VIDEO_CARDS variable what video card you use.

 * DirectFB supports: ati128 cle266 cyber5k i810 i830 mach64 matrox neomagic none nsc nvidia radeon savage sis315 tdfx unichrome all none

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2294:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:DirectFB-1.2.7:20090711-003620.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7/temp/environment'.
```

ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

```
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
```

environment, line 2294:  Called die

```

{

    local vidcards card input inputdrivers;

    if [[ ${VIDEO_CARDS+set} == "set" ]]; then

        for card in ${VIDEO_CARDS};

        do

            has ${card} ${IUSE_VIDEO_CARDS} && vidcards="${vidcards},${card}";

        done;

        [[ -z ${vidcards} ]] && vidcards="none" || vidcards=${vidcards:1};

    else

        vidcards="all";

    fi;

    if [[ ${INPUT_DEVICES+set} == "set" ]]; then

        for input in ${INPUT_DEVICES};

        do

            has ${input} ${IUSE_INPUT_DEVICES} && inputdrivers="${inputdriver$

        done;

        [[ -z ${inputdrivers} ]] && inputdrivers="none" || inputdrivers=${inp$

    else

        inputdrivers="all";

    fi;

    local sdlconf="--disable-sdl";

    if use sdl; then

        echo 'int main(){}' > sdl-test.c;

        $(tc-getCC) sdl-test.c -lSDL 2> /dev/null && sdlconf="--enable-sdl" |$

    fi;

    econf --enable-static $(use_enable X x11) $(use_enable fbcon fbdev) $(use$

    emake || die

}
```

Aparte también me dieron error actualizando:

media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0 

media-video/transcode-1.0.7 

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3

Alguna ayuda por favor para entender mas mi Gentoo  :Wink:   y de antemano gracias amigo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713934.html

Parece que se arregla creando un symlink...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Antes de nada prueba con esto:

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

Y luego intenta emergerlo de nuevo.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias i92gubo eres todo un genio.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Antes de nada prueba con esto:
> 
> ```
> lafilefixer --justfixit
> ```
> ...

 

Esta instrucción soluciono todo el problema, gracias.

Ahora una pregunta: lafilefixer --justfixit me actualizo todas las librerías del sistemas, osea no tenia el sistema bien  :Question: 

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, hice lo mismo de 

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

y la web cam en amsn rola de nuevo, cuando se updateo el tk a 8.5 aunque hice el revdep-rebuild a esa util se le escapo las .la y relinkearlas

me solucionaste 1 problema que tenia hace poco, mas bien porque se me ocurrio hacer eso mismo

leccion, con muchos updates de sistemas y por mucho que se haga #emerge -av @preserve-rebuild o revdep-rebuild que lo pide algun msg de un ebuild, hay .la que se les escapa a eso  :Rolling Eyes: 

la salvadora #lafilefixer --justfixit   :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola amigo

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> Hola, hice lo mismo de 
> 
> ```
> lafilefixer --justfixit
> ```
> ...

 

Siempre tengo presente lafilefixer --justfixit  :Very Happy:   Gracias al amigo i92gubo   :Wink: 

----------

